

Help Me Save 300 - laughfactory
http://www.helpmesave300.com/

======
laughfactory
The short version: 300 teenagers trashed a guy's house while he was out of
town and then, when he posted pictures online that he found on their twitter
feeds (etc.) and only asked that the 300 kids come back and help restore the
home to pre-party status, only one parent showed up to help.

Even more astounding: Allegedly, some of the parents are threatening to sue
him for publishing online the same pictures that their children took of
themselves partying at his house.

Your thoughts?

~~~
laughfactory
Just in case his site goes down from traffic here's more coverage of the
incident:

[http://t.foxsports.msn.com/holloway-in-hot-water-over-
websit...](http://t.foxsports.msn.com/holloway-in-hot-water-over-website)

And a crowd-funding campaign:

[http://www.gofundme.com/helpmesave300](http://www.gofundme.com/helpmesave300)

p.s. I have no vested interest in the outcome of this horrific behavior from
the teenagers involved. I'm just pretty irritate that neither they, nor their
parents, are accepting responsibility and doing the right thing: whatever they
can to make amends.

~~~
acqq
Your first link didn't work for me, the link I've found:

[http://www.foxnews.com/sports/2013/09/20/holloway-in-hot-
wat...](http://www.foxnews.com/sports/2013/09/20/holloway-in-hot-water-over-
website/)

